# Issues with new3dscard.com



## R4nger (Jul 31, 2016)

Hey,

I wanted to see if anyone has actually ordered from new3dscard.com recently. I did a search and couldn't find any real recent info. 

Based on a few recommendations I ordered from them because of the supposed us stock and fast shipping. I ordered a r4i gold a week ago, my card was charged but then their site went down for a few days. Their email doesn't work it gets instantly rejected. 

The sites back up and my order says it was shipped the 26th but I should have had it by now. It's a 2 day zone from California to me. 

Any info on this company would be good. It's safe to say if you are in the market do not order from these guys right now. 

Thanks


----------



## bucd (Aug 19, 2016)

I was looking for the same information.  I ordered on 8/11/2016.  Paid for the 1 to 4 days shipping in US and nothing so far.  I tried emailing them and the email address on site kicks back.  So not having a very good feeling about this.

Any luck on your end?

thanks,

-D


----------



## NintenDavid (Aug 20, 2016)

According to scamadviser.com, it is based on Hong Kong, and a 68% trust rate, so they probably be one of the scam sites.


----------



## R4nger (Aug 23, 2016)

bucd said:


> I was looking for the same information.  I ordered on 8/11/2016.  Paid for the 1 to 4 days shipping in US and nothing so far.  I tried emailing them and the email address on site kicks back.  So not having a very good feeling about this.
> 
> Any luck on your end?
> 
> ...



Hey, ya actually.

So I did end up filing fraud with my bank. Interestingly a few days after that they contacted me from [email protected]. saying it already shipped. And by that they meant they had literally just shipped it. I think they were trying to cover their butts. Definitely shady and I would never recommend dealing with them. You can't charge someone and then have zero way to contact them. I did however receive the card finally but again this was after I had to finally file fraud. It also wasnt as good build quality as the r4i gold sdhc RTS card I bought from Nds.

http://www.nds-card.com was awesome and I'd recommend ordering from them. It might take a little bit longer but its absolutely worth it. Great card and they respond near instantly to you and are very helpful.


----------



## bucd (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks for responding. I will start the process here myself.

-D


----------

